# A Marine breaks down a second American civil war.



## Diamondback 2/2 (Oct 26, 2018)

A Marine explains which state would win if the US declared war on itself

Buddy of mine sent me this,  it's from 2015, but a pretty good read. Some pretty interesting thoughts.


----------



## racing_kitty (Oct 26, 2018)

I love reading war game pieces like this. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MikeDelta (Oct 26, 2018)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> A Marine explains which state would win if the US declared war on itself
> 
> Buddy of mine sent me this,  it's from 2015, but a pretty good read. Some pretty interesting thoughts.



Very interesting. Thanks for posting. I’ll have to read this all the way through later.


----------



## Gunz (Oct 26, 2018)

(It doesn't mention the impact my Florida Irregulars will have on beer and bbq'd pork products), but interesting.


----------



## MikeDelta (Oct 26, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> (It doesn't mention the impact my Florida Irregulars will have on beer and bbq'd pork products), but interesting.



@Ocoka That supply line would surely be redirected


----------



## DocCallahan (Oct 26, 2018)

racing_kitty said:


> I love reading war game pieces like this. Thanks for sharing.



There’s a series of books that are the theoretical victory of the south in the first civil war. It’s 9 books long and a crazy ride. In short the entire world is better off with a big ole United US of A. Back on track...

A modern civil war would be extremely confusing emotionally for service members.


----------



## Muppet (Oct 27, 2018)

Eye opening but good write up.


----------



## BlackSmokeRisinG (Oct 27, 2018)

Without reading, I'm going to say Texas.

But I am going to take a look, sounds real interesting.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Oct 27, 2018)

DocCallahan said:


> There’s a series of books that are the theoretical victory of the south in the first civil war. It’s 9 books long and a crazy ride. In short the entire world is better off with a big ole United US of A. Back on track...
> 
> A modern civil war would be extremely confusing emotionally for service members.


Harry Turtledove...those books have been decently difficult to read (although entertaining)...especially the one where Afrikaaners come through and bring AK 47s  to the South.


----------



## Jaknight (Oct 28, 2018)

Interesting read. What would happen with the ships at sea and the overseas bases though? Who would they go to?


----------



## BloodStripe (Oct 28, 2018)

I remember reading this back when it was published. Should war breakout again amongst the states, the only winner is China. Russia in a close second.


----------



## DocCallahan (Oct 28, 2018)

BloodStripe said:


> I remember reading this back when it was published. Should war breakout again amongst the states, the only winner is China. Russia in a close second.


Iran would be a nice third with Saudi likely not having the support they do.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Oct 28, 2018)

Although the article is interesting, I don't see anything like that happening. Can I see the union breaking up?  Sure,  especially with a major economic downturn or major devalue of the USD. I could also see Texas becoming a power house in that situation, not so much California, but I'm biased. 

I don't see states fighting each other for power and or resources. I can see the town vs town scenario, but not so much state Vs state.  In that kind of a government/leadership vacuum it would be very difficult for a state to assert athourity over another state population.  Arkansas just ain't gonna do what Texas says,  which means force. Which requires troops.  Which requires ability to logistically support an occupation of a state, by another states government.  If states are having to develop currency,  Maintain value,  establish trade,  commerce, etc.  Doing so from some sort of collapse, while funding a major military campaign, seems a bit far fetched. 

We would likely see more alliances and diplomatic relations between states vs war. Does that mean we wouldn't see some states fighting?  No,  I think states that have no ability to be economically viable will attack states that are.  But that is a fools game,  as you are starting at a disadvantage taking on a economically sustained state. It's all about the logistics...

If the states broke apart, agriculture becomes the key resource. Food and water, become more important than anything else. With the rising world population, and individual states would focus on trade in agriculture over oil & gas or raw materials. 

Cities will implode in this environment, the welfare state crashes, and cities will burn for it. It's a dooms day scenario far worse than who is in charge of what type power grabs. Starvation, famine, desease, etc. States won't have ability to fuck around with major military operations IMHO. 

My $.02


----------

